# Royal T horse trailers?



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

AQHA13 said:


> I recently ran across an add for this trailer: http://www.equinehits.com/2007.royal.t.competitor.bp~44498 . It seems really nice, but have never heard of the brand before! Any opinions or information would be great! Thank you


Hmmm... I don't know much about the brand name, but that's an awfully nice trailer for $2500. At that price it would be a STEAL. The price and "shipping available" part of the ad leaves me concerned that this may be a scam. Unless you have the opportunity to physically go yourself and check out the trailer, then pick it up when (not after) money is exchanged, I would steer clear. There seems to have been a rash of "trailer for sale" scams posted on the internet lately. Just my humble opinion...


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

This is what I've heard. Some from salemen at Horse shows selling that brand of trailers, Some hearsay. Take it with a grain of salt and see if it helps.

Royal T trailers area built in the Boise Idaho area. They are a spin off of a company that has been building semi truck trailers for many years. They have NOT been building horse trailers for twenty years. One of the sons of the owners of the semi business wanted to go off on his own and build a company. So with some support from his parents he started Royal T about 2 maybe 3 years ago. His company build horse trailers. But he claims to be using technics that have been proven in building big rig trailers for years.

In that same general area was Circle J and Classic trailers manufactures. Both of which have folded and closed their doors in the last year. The Royal T trailers look very much like the Classic trailers. It is almost as if he looked at both of the competing products and tried to incorporate their best features and designs. ( Just my assumption there). If it wasn't for the name on the trailer, the casual observer could easily mistake the Royal T for the Classic.

I have owned two Classic trailers and they held up very well. If the Royal T is build as well, It should be a great trailer. I serious doubt this trailer sells for $2500. That's an unrealistic price. So make sure you don't get scamed.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeap looks like a scam, no numbers for contact info...Would be nice if trailers were that cheap.


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

I saw these trailers at the Western States Horse Expo, I REALLY liked them. Not particularly this model, but their "dutchess" line I loved and would seriously consider buying after a little more research.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Those trailers are premium made and that model used like they describe could sell for over $10k. I would bet the ranch it is a scam.


----------



## jumpinghorse (Nov 15, 2015)

I purchase a two horse straight load warmblood height w/manger and ramp load ~ 2.5 years back - the Royal Dutchess. No problems a structural standpoint. All aluminum frame has held up nicely. Cost was in > 15K brand new 2011. However, the aux lighting and fans didn't work. Running lighting works fine. The clever devices used to hold the rear door in an open position are made of aluminum (stupid) and both have been broken. Should have used stainless for the small pressure bearing parts. All said... I love this trailer and would buy it again, without a second thought. The price you're showing has to be a scam.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

This is such an old thread! lol I was very surprised to log on tonight and see this resurfaced. I do remember the email I received from the seller and the ad was definitely a scam. I am happy to say though that the trailer I decided to go with is a Circle J Runabout 2h and have been very happy with it.


----------

